# PICKENS CLEAN UP CANCELLED!



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

got out to chicken bone beach this morning and met Michael.

due to weather conditions 25mph winds out of the north and the bay being very rough it was decided to cancel the clean-up for today for safety reasons. clean-up may be rescheduled for another day.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Yep, it WAS nasty out there this morning. 

I met Rodney at the launch this morning, and had a pretty cold, wet trip out to Ft. Pickens. When we got there, it wasn't looking good. You could almost surf on the bay side of Pickens. Got in touch with Dalton and gave him a report of the conditions.


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks yall! Sorry that we couldn't go through with it!! It wasn'tvery safe, and everyone would have been miserable the whole time! Keep an eye on the forum, we'll try to choose another date sometime soon to try again!!


----------

